# Joel Robuchon + Japanese Beer = ??



## Korin_Mari (Dec 8, 2012)

"Why, is that a Joël Robuchon-branded beer from Japan? Yes, yes it is. According to the Asahi Shimbun, the world-renowned French chef and empire builder is teaming up with Japan's Sapporo Brewery on a Yebisu beer to be offered at his restaurants in Japan, as well as a few abroad. Made with malt from France's Champagne region, the beer will be available as of February 20. Tokyo-based shochu expert Yukari Sakamoto further explains that they're creating the beer specifically to pair with French food and apparently also to pair with Robuchon's restaurant itself, pointing out that the can "matches his l'Atelier interior red."
*- From Eater.com*

Weird... I wonder if I'll see this in January when I go. By the way... I totally thought this was Japanese tea in a can and got excited it was on Eater. LOL


----------



## markenki (Dec 8, 2012)

Will be passing through Tokyo on a trip this month. I hope they have it at the airport!


----------



## Von blewitt (Dec 8, 2012)

Looks interesting! Maybe you can organize a pass around Mari  haha


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 8, 2012)

I made some Robuchon mashed potatoes the other day at work, they are something else.


----------



## mr drinky (Dec 9, 2012)

JohnnyChance said:


> I made some Robuchon mashed potatoes the other day at work, they are something else.



Well, I would love to try the beer, but Robuchon potatoes rule. I've only had his style of potatoes once, I still remember it to this day. Doesn't he do a 1:1 ratio of butter to potato?

k,


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 9, 2012)

mr drinky said:


> Well, I would love to try the beer, but Robuchon potatoes rule. I've only had his style of potatoes once, I still remember it to this day. Doesn't he do a 1:1 ratio of butter to potato?
> 
> k,



It's 2:1 potatoes to butter, and then some milk/cream/buttermilk. The batch I made was just over 1 qt (we ate enough so that it fit in the deli container) and contained 1# (that's four sticks for you civilians) of butter.


----------



## markenki (Dec 9, 2012)

Wow, 2:1! Whenever I make mashed potatoes I put what I thought was a lot of butter and always felt guilty doing so. This makes me feel so much better! What's a good brand and source for high-quality French butter?


----------



## la2tokyo (Dec 9, 2012)

Japanese people are so spoiled! If you live in Tokyo there's a Robuchon restaurant or bakery on every corner, and if there isn't then you can always "settle" for Pierre Herme. It's sickening. Even if I drive for a half hour I can't get a decent croissant in LA. And now people in Hokkaido are drinking Joel Robuchon canned beer lol.


----------



## ecchef (Dec 9, 2012)

Spoiled, eh? Try getting a decent bagel in Okinawa!


----------



## la2tokyo (Dec 9, 2012)

ecchef said:


> Spoiled, eh? Try getting a decent bagel in Okinawa!



OK I will rephrase to people in Tokyo are spoiled! Although a decent bagel has been one thing that has been eluding me here.


----------



## JBroida (Dec 9, 2012)

@la2tokyo check out tarte tatin in beverly hills for the best croissant in LA (its really good)
http://www.yelp.com/biz/tarte-tatin-bakery-beverly-hills


----------

